
Continuous Delivery at LinkedIn – Gradle in the Enterprise - aechsten
http://gradle.org/gradle-in-the-enterprise-at-linkedin/
======
vorg
> you can declare your dependencies in the Gradle syntax

It's actually the Apache Groovy syntax, _not_ Gradle syntax. There seems to be
an ongoing practise in these stories never to mention Groovy's special place
as the DSL in Gradle. Is someone there ashamed of Groovy?

